# SARMs



## zacharyweiner63 (Dec 23, 2019)

Is it safe to buy SARMs online? Am i going to end up on a watchlist?


----------



## Haychuckie (Dec 27, 2019)

Lol.. I do. Xxxxxxx is the best I've found.


We have sarms sponsors here with great products. No need to advertise for other sources

Rehh


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Dec 27, 2019)

You are already watched by the NSA at all times and they could care less.  The FDA may care about the sellers, but not the users.

They may criminalize them shortly and then you will be a Felon for even thinking about adding 3lbs of muscle to your frame LOL

Use my code "WES15" at checkout for 15% off at the following sites:
www.reconpeptides.com
www.AminoAsylum.com


----------



## Haychuckie (Dec 27, 2019)

Those are good websites to buy from, I will be making an order today from the one, good prices, in the USA faster delivery. 
 Thanks!!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2019)

zacharyweiner63 said:


> Is it safe to buy SARMs online? Am i going to end up on a watchlist?



https://sarms-peptide.shop/


----------



## Haychuckie (Dec 30, 2019)

everything is "out of stock"


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 30, 2019)

Try to buy from good platforms.


----------



## Afont817 (Dec 31, 2019)

Haychuckie said:


> everything is "out of stock"



Only local is out of stock bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jan 1, 2020)

chemyo

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.chemyo.com/[/FONT]


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 1, 2020)

Recons sale ends today

SANTAWES at checkout for 35% off all orders
www.reconpeptides.com


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 5, 2020)

Afont817 said:


> Only local is out of stock bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Is it?


----------



## zacharyweiner63 (Jan 10, 2020)

Derek Wilson said:


> Try to buy from good platforms.


yeah, from then i kept on searching the best online supplier there are many but this site is awesome i found https://swoleaflabs.com/


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 13, 2020)

zacharyweiner63 said:


> yeah, from then i kept on searching the best online supplier there are many but this site is awesome



I see. I got it recently https://provenpeptides.com/shop/


----------

